# Lesbian rats !



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi , I was a bit worried the other day as my new young female rat started humping my older female rat snoogles.I was a bit worried the petshop got it wrong and she was really a boy but now the bigger one has started humping the littlun , who doesnt seem to like it as she squeaks alot. Is this usual ?

8O


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

its a dominance thing ;-)


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

Ah , ok ! lol


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Haha, my girls do that all the time. Especially when they're around my roommate's rats.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

They also will hump each other when one's in heat...not lesbian though.


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

the best part about heat is the vibrating ears LMAO

I look forward to Thursdays and Sundays just for the vibrating ear factor in the girls's cage haha


----------



## yashu (Sep 14, 2007)

If they were lesbians why would it be wrong? (reminds me of the post hear earlier in the week called "how gay is your rat")

It is a dominance thing though, just as randy, but in a different way. I laugh every time our tiny little new rex humps our oldest female Tubes.


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

Yashu - Im impressed. Its late!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

no one said it was "wrong" yashu, the question was only if it was common among female rats.

my rats don't hump as often as they simply power-groom each other's faces. <33


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Nope males do dominance humping as well.


----------



## pooky (Dec 10, 2007)

my naked rat likes to sniff my blue rats butt. I have no clue why.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

For the same reason dogs do. Animals have different ways of communicating and learning about their own kind. That's one way they find out about others.


----------



## pooky (Dec 10, 2007)

oh so that is why she does it every single time.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Well, if she's not caged with the other rat, yes.


----------



## Miami (Jul 15, 2020)

Gary26Uk said:


> Hi , I was a bit worried the other day as my new young female rat started humping my older female rat snoogles.I was a bit worried the petshop got it wrong and she was really a boy but now the bigger one has started humping the littlun , who doesnt seem to like it as she squeaks alot. Is this usual ?
> 
> 8O


----------



## Miami (Jul 15, 2020)

Miami said:


> So my two female rats lay on.each other and sceal and they both are females so can rats be gay please replay I need a Answer. Thank you 😀


----------



## Miami (Jul 15, 2020)

Still don’t have a answer


----------



## a1phanine (Mar 27, 2018)

?
Its already answered 


glindella said:


> its a dominance thing ;-)


Also who cares


----------



## Morbius (Mar 10, 2019)

In the words of modern social media "They be that way." It's just normal animal behavior.


----------

